# Surprise double line spacing on Kindle DX



## hodge13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have looked all over the internet for help on this. I have a first generation Kindle DX, which does not let you adjust line spacing in the "Aa" button or by using alt-shift-numbers like the newer kindles and the kindle 2. I always thought the line spacing was fixed on the Kindle DX. Anyway, I was reading today and reach over the kindle to grab something that was falling. I must have pressed some buttons or done something unexpected as when I went back to my text, it is now double spaced--in every book. I can't stand it and I can't figure out how to make it go back. Please help!!!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you try a reset?


----------



## hodge13 (Jan 21, 2011)

I was going to do a reset as my last resort--I'm traveling out of the country right now and can't sync wirelessly.


----------



## hodge13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ack! Just did a restart (not a reset factory settings) and it fixed it! I feel silly. Thanks susan for suggesting it. But what happened? I know some folks have complained about NOT being able to double space on the kindle dx...apparenlty you can, otherwise it was working fine.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Glitch in the memory or something.  Occasionally, I'll see something weird like all the lines on a screen are suddenly centered.  Fortunately, usually just getting out of the book and back in fixes it, but lots of weird things are fixed by a reset.  Just like your home pc may occasionally do something weird, and a reboot fixes it.


----------

